# Client Based Java App



## magibeg (Oct 12, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone here has any experience with programming with java through a web applet to create something such as a chat room? This is just for my own personal benefit and would just like to see if anyone can do it/how they do it.


----------



## Disparia (Oct 15, 2007)

Java, no. But I've scripted out a small-scale Ajax chat room.

It just wrote to a text file on the server which is read by the page on a timed interval.


----------



## magibeg (Oct 16, 2007)

Ah close but not quite. Basically what i want to see is the feasibility of creating some sort of multi player online java game. Apparently runescape is built in that way and i just wanted to start learning how to create java apps in browser that allow users to communicate in real time. Then using that as a base i think i'd be able to figure out how to get everything else going.


----------

